# Please help! Growth on fish gill.



## Kaenon (Dec 12, 2012)

It looks like little tiny eggs grown on the gill. Has anyone ever experienced this? What do I do, please help!
Thanks.

It's a Hap sp. 35 tomato.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Please respond to this post here:
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=258101


----------

